# Looking for 1959 Traveler Fenders



## irideiam (May 3, 2021)

Found - WTB: Looking for fenders for 1959 Schwinn Traveler | Wanted: Bikes, Trikes, Parts, Accessories, Etc.
					

Looking for a set of cleanish Traveler stainless steel fenders for men's 1959 23" frame. According to the part number 5226 the taller rear fender is the same for the 21" & 23" frame. Fronts are all the same. Thanks




					thecabe.com


----------



## Rivnut (May 4, 2021)

@irideiam I took a set off of a 63 Traveler. They're in nice shape but how can I tell what size I have? Send me a PM because I rarely look at this forum. Dont know why I did it tonight.
Ed


----------

